# Acer Aspire One Facebook display problem using Firefox



## Jobec (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi guys, wonder if anyone out there knows the answer to this? I've just bought the Acer Aspire One netbook with an 8.9" screen, running Linpus Linux Lite with the Mozilla Firefox browser. I'm used to Windows but heard good things about Linux and it seems to be well-suited to netbooks. I do a lot of Facebooking, and I've found that when I try to display my own or anyone else's profile page, it seems to display the left-hand column first (ie all the gifts, apps etc that I've got added to my profile) and only at the bottom of that does it start to show the main profile content. So this means that I have to scroll down past a big blank space. Is there a way to fix this? I would rather have the whole lot displayed as it would be on a bigger machine, and scroll sideways if need be. I've already tried F11 and Ctrl +/-. Thanks in advance for your advice. Jobec.


----------



## Lone Stranger (Jan 15, 2008)

I know this doesn't fix your problem but try installing another browser such as Opera and see how Facebook renders in that. I am using PCLinuxOS and Facebook does not render properly in FF. I use Opera and Flock and it works fine.


----------

